# VSS sensor location?



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where the vehicle speed sensor on a z31 5 speed turbo engine?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Analog gauges: Built into the speedometer head.

Digital gauges: Mounted on the right side of the engine compartment.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Correction:

84-86 Analog = instrument cluster.
87-89 Analog = transmission pinion gear assembly.
all year Digital = Rear of right side strut tower.


----------

